# Blue Buff grain free puppy food



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello,

I got Bella a week ago... Her breeder was giving her royal canin. He gave me a bag of food for roughly two weeks. I started switching her the next day to Blue Buff grain free for puppies. That day I also took her to her first VET visit. The vet gave her a physical, deworming, and told me to come back in a week for her first shot (today). The following day she started vomiting, 3 times. The 4th time she gagged saliva. The 5th time she also gagged saliva. She was still hyper and drinking water. I freaked out and one of my good friends told me to add a little sugar to her water so her blood level doesn't drop. I got some advice from one of the workers at PETCO, he told me to give her white rice 24hrs after the vomiting incident. I added chicken broth to the white rice and she ate it all. The following meal i added some kibbles of both royal and BB. The next day, she was active as usual but her stool was softer, the mushy kind. Not really liquid. Yesterday she also had soft stool. I called the emergency hospital to find out if I should bring her or not and they said yes because since she's only 8 weeks she is probably dehydrated (which I can't see because she is drinking water and hyper as always) I called another emergency clinic and she told me it was deft the transition of food. Now, I called my vet and his next visit is monday. (two days from now) I was going to get her shot in another clinic who my sister-in-law gets her puppies shots from. They said to hold on until her stomach settled before I vaccinated her. I called PETSMART to see if i was able to return the BB, they said yes but he recommended Blue Buff with grains....


Should i feed her blue buff still just switch to the grains? Should i just feed her royal for now? Should i switch to a different brand? Please help!!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It is the food transition causing this. You can switch foods to what you like but you need to do it gradually. She probably will have loose stool until she adjusts fully to the new food. Just as long as its not all liquid she should be okay. Make sure she is drinking water and transition slowly. I thkink its best to wait until she isn't vomiting until she gets her shots. I don't think its necessary to go grain free unless you know your dealing with allergies etc.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my, her tummy is upset and you are freaking out! first, stay calm. Her tummy needs to rest, but you need to keep nourishment in so she does not become hypoglycemic. I have noticed with grain-free, my dog's stools are softer. Many on here recommend boiled chicken and white rice - very small amounts, til her little tummy returns to normal. Also, do you have any neutracal - for low blood sugar?


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry Bella is having problems. I have no experience with this but I think at her young age I would just keep feeding what the breeder had her on till she settles in. I did feed mine blue for puppies maybe try a slower transition when she is better. Hope someone with more experience will have more to offer. Your baby is precious welcome and good luck.


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> It is the food transition causing this. You can switch foods to what you like but you need to do it gradually. She probably will have loose stool until she adjusts fully to the new food. Just as long as its not all liquid she should be okay. Make sure she is drinking water and transition slowly. I think its best to wait until she isn't vomiting until she gets her shots. I don't think its necessary to go grain free unless you know your dealing with allergies etc.



Thank you!! i thought grains were bad for dogs. Should i continue to feed her royal and grain free blue buff? or switch to the blue buff with grains?


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

ckanen2n said:


> Oh my, her tummy is upset and you are freaking out! first, stay calm. Her tummy needs to rest, but you need to keep nourishment in so she does not become hypoglycemic. I have noticed with grain-free, my dog's stools are softer. Many on here recommend boiled chicken and white rice - very small amounts, til her little tummy returns to normal. Also, do you have any neutracal - for low blood sugar?




I did give her white rice when she started vomiting which helped her stop. But the following day her stool was soft. I am not sure if its because i added warm water to the kibles or because she devours her plate? I tried giving her nutrical but the guy who works in PETCO told me it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

luvsmalts said:


> Sorry Bella is having problems. I have no experience with this but I think at her young age I would just keep feeding what the breeder had her on till she settles in. I did feed mine blue for puppies maybe try a slower transition when she is better. Hope someone with more experience will have more to offer. Your baby is precious welcome and good luck.




This morning i fed her only ROYAL. The guy from PETSMART told me to just switch the blue buff (the pink bag) I am so confused on what to do. Did you feed your precious blue buff grain free?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Bellamia11 said:


> This morning i fed her only ROYAL. The guy from PETSMART told me to just switch the blue buff (the pink bag) I am so confused on what to do. Did you feed your precious blue buff grain free?


With the blue buffalo you are trying to switch her to, you may want to check the protein level, I believe their grain free varieties may be quite high. Most believe it is best to stay 30% or below. If you do choose to switch her food, it is best to do so gradually-some say over a week, I prefer over a couple of weeks when dealing with puppies with tummy issues.

However, Royal Canine is not horrid (Though it doesn't rank high on rating websites), you can, keep her on it, or you might even consider (if you really want to change) keeping her on it until she's done with all her shots and everything.

I am use to transitioning issues giving loose stool, but the vomiting I would be more concerned with.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Check the protein content. Some grain free foods have potato or sweet potato, but you need to keep the protein content at about 22% for a Malt.
Please read some of the threads about food.

Now, I would not take a puppy to a vaccination clinic as they do a five way. You should not have a vaccine for lepto for a Malt. You should not combine rabies with other vaccines either, they should be given two weeks apart.

You need to be very careful with such a very young puppy. It is widely recommended that toy dogs stay with the litter until they are twelve weeks old. 

Toy dogs require very different care than larger breeds. Many vets treat all dogs the same and aren't up on the special requirements of small dogs.

Please go to the health section of this forum and read up as much as you can. You will learn a lot and be able to take the best care of your little Bella.


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Check the protein content. Some grain free foods have potato or sweet potato, but you need to keep the protein content at about 22% for a Malt.
> Please read some of the threads about food.
> 
> Now, I would not take a puppy to a vaccination clinic as they do a five way. You should not have a vaccine for lepto for a Malt. You should not combine rabies with other vaccines either, they should be given two weeks apart.
> ...




Hello, thank you for the prompt reply! I read on blue buff and the grain free and the bag with grains are both 27% protein. I am going to return the grain free bag in a couple of hours but i am trying to figure out what exactly to feed her. I read a couple of articles and they love blue buff. not sure if they were referring to the grain free or the regular one.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bellamia11 said:


> Thank you!! i thought grains were bad for dogs. Should i continue to feed her royal and grain free blue buff? or switch to the blue buff with grains?


Grains are not "bad". Too much protein can be more harmful for a toy breed dog.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...grain-free-diets-veterinary-nutritionist.html


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too fed our Snuggles and Chrissy BB Grainfree and had to switch back to the Longevity variety since the protein level was too high for my liking. As a matter of fact, our Snuggles got really sick a couple of weeks ago and we returned the BB Bag to Petco. After the stool sample was tested, it was NOT the BB food but a lot of bacteria that was causing Snuggles to be so sick with diarreaha and vomiting. At the same time our two Cats were also quite ill. All of them had to eat Chicken and Rice for a few days. Our Tiffany (Cat) would not touch the Chicken and Rice. So now all of them are on BB again and doing very well. In other words, I recommend BB very highly and hope that your little one starts to feel better real soon with here stomach issues. Please keep us posted as to how she is doing.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I am just switching halo off Blue after I read a lot of doggies have had crystals in this urine.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Could you let me know where you read that??? I would be interested in knowing since all four of our animals are fed BB. So far, I have not had any problems.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've fed my Bella Blue Buffalo Freedom with no problems whatsoever. I hope your baby's tummy will feel better soon.


----------



## Bellamia11 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you ladies. I went to the vet she said she was fine it was deft the change of food. I'm keeping her with royal canin until her tummy settles. Today she woke up extra hyper, her stool is still softer than usual. She didn't want to eat her breakfast and didn't eat her entire meal at noon. The vet told me to give her rice with chicken for 4 days and keep her hydrated. I will do that starting tonight. I keep you ladies posted. 



Here she is









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

I just change Leila and Wilber food to blue buffalo and they love it. The quality of food is just supreme!!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Grains are not "bad". Too much protein can be more harmful for a toy breed dog.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...grain-free-diets-veterinary-nutritionist.html


Bella is sooo teeny tiny!! I'm sure her little system is still immature.  I have to say, I read the article that Marj posted a while back (link above). I was feeding Fromm grain free and switched to Fromm grain inclusive and have been very happy with it. I wasn't really having issues before, but he's had firmer stools since the switch which is good. But most people will tell you to watch the protein content.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

You posted this right after I had surgery and I'm just now seeing it. I'm she's doing better and just wanted to let you know she is soooo adorable!! 

I agree too that her little digestive system is still immature. Any switching you do should be done very slowly. As far as what I've been told about feeding malts is to keep protein under 30% and grain free is best if they have food allergies. Even though Leila hasn't shown that she has any, I figure if it is a good quality food, I will stick with grain free just to try and prevent any allergies to begin with if I can. I finally found a place locally that sells Fromm and because of the reviews I've read here, I switched her to that. But I've also heard good things about Blue Buffalo. My son and his girlfriend have their new puppy on that and he's doing great on it (but he's a Lab). But still, I've heard it is a good food. Regardless of what you choose, I would go with a high quality food and stick to that one at least until he's a little bigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Bellamia11 said:


> Thank you ladies. I went to the vet she said she was fine it was deft the change of food. I'm keeping her with royal canin until her tummy settles. Today she woke up extra hyper, her stool is still softer than usual. She didn't want to eat her breakfast and didn't eat her entire meal at noon. The vet told me to give her rice with chicken for 4 days and keep her hydrated. I will do that starting tonight. I keep you ladies posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh she is just adorable!

I switched to BB grain free about 10 days ago & my malts love it. However, my schnauzer has had terrible diarrhea from it, so we've been feeding her yogurt & just a little bit of the dog food & she's been doing better. The crazy thing is that I switched to BB because my schnauzer has awful skin allergies/issues so we thought it would be better for her. We bought some of her old brand of food today & will mix them for her.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Before bringing my Sophie home I had full intention to have her on Blue Buffalo grain free, but first asked the opinion of those on here. They suggested I stick with regular food unless she shows symptoms of allergies, so she's on Blue Buffalo Basics puppy food and she loves it, I choose Basics because it has a lower protein level than the other blue buffalo bags, and after a year I'll switch her to small breed Basics. Sophie did really well with the switch with some days having softer stool than others. But over all I spent about 3 weeks switching her food over to be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Fortunately, Blue Buffalo does have a wide of varity to choose from and they are all very good. However, what might work for one dog might not with another. The Freedom does contain more protein than I would feed to Chrissy and Snuggles. They both are doing very well on the Longevity without any problems.


----------

